# Painted Rose Project



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, what else is there to do when it's cold and rainy outside?

I thought I would try Arlon's Painting job. 

I tried different times, some were 15 seconds and some 30 seconds.
My ISO I tried different settings from 200 to 400.
My WB I left on flash even though I didn't use it. I wasn't sure what to put it on actaully.
I preset the focus and set my camera to Manual.

The first one I used nothing, so my table showed in the background.

On the second picture I used a Pink Angora Scarf for background.

I took around 35 pictures until I started getting the hang of it.
It's harder than I thought. 

The second rose you see green highlights, I used two different flash lights.
I used the Mag flashlight for the shadow effect by shining it through the plant's stems creating several shadows behind my subject while shining the green flashlight on top at the same time. Then took away both lights after a few seconds and then painted them again. I left around 15 seconds of darkness so I wouldn't over expose the photo.

The Camera is a Nikon D300/Lens Nikon 28-105mm Macro option.
Tripod was also used along with a wireless remote.
I might go do some more but then agian I may go practice some water droplets in the kitchen sink.
Also I might go try James' 3 headed project.

I like the second one the best. I think it turned out pretty cool.

Sandy


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I like them Sandy. Do you have anything solid black that you could use for the background. I am thinking it would make the rose stand out alot more. I really like the green light on the rose as well.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yep, I got a black something something around here somewhere. I just took another shot and it came out even better. I'm going to practice some more and I'll post later on again with a black background.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Check this Out! It's the Nuclear Rose! Haa

I would like to thank Arlon for turning me on to this. 
It's now on my desktop. The Icons look good around it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, last one. I think a little less light I may have this licked.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I really really like the black background and the nuclear rose. Good work


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> I really really like the black background and the nuclear rose. Good work


Thanks, it was a lot of fun. It's amazing what you can do with a camera.

Sandy


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

verrrr-intresssstering.......in my best "Saturday night live German voice.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> verrrr-intresssstering.......in my best "Saturday night live German voice.


That was "Laugh in" Terry. I think. Wasn't it the show with Goldie Hawn? 

Sandy. I have been trying to do the same thing over, and over and over again and your kicking my butt as far as results go. Pretty good job! Maybe it's my monitor but it seems the highlights are kind of bright and I would try more DoF. Just for grins, try a smaller f/stop and a not a macro lens but rather a tele for me please. I would like to see how your camera works compared to mine. Maybe I need a Nikon and a Canon! 

Thanks.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

What exactly(if yu don't mind) is the step by step procedure,that is really some cool stuff.

dick


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is cool Sandy. I love them all.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool Sandy, Suggestion though, take the exposure comp and take it a stop down...try that if it still is a little too much light then go a bit more until ya get it where ya want to be.
Painting with light can be additive....LOL.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dick, look back into the fourm for Arlons post on painting with light. He did an video that explains the how too. Very easy to setup and shoot.

Here ya go.....http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=186800



dicklaxt said:


> What exactly(if yu don't mind) is the step by step procedure,that is really some cool stuff.
> 
> dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> What exactly(if yu don't mind) is the step by step procedure,that is really some cool stuff.
> 
> dick


Here you go, Dick. Arlon explains it very well.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=186800&highlight=arlon


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Dick, look back into the fourm for Arlons post on painting with light. He did an video that explains the how too. Very easy to setup and shoot.
> 
> Here ya go.....http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=186800


Ha! you beat me to it. We posted this at the same time. Shows how we like to help each other!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Cool Sandy, Suggestion though, take the exposure comp and take it a stop down...try that if it still is a little too much light then go a bit more until ya get it where ya want to be.
> Painting with light can be additive....LOL.


Bring it down to a Negative one? I'll try it.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Alright thanks again

dick


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Sandy hope you don't mind but I thought this pic I did when I first started would be a good add to your thread...I did this with a mini maglight with the led replacement bulb....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful S ag.....Good job on that one.


----------



## JMatt (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice shots, this sounds like a lot of fun, but I do have a noob question on how exactly you set a 20 second long shutter on the camera. Any ideas or websites someone could point me to? Unless it's in my manual.... hmm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Matt, i can be done 1 of 2 ways. 1) Use TV setting and dial in 20 sec. or 2) Set the camera in Manual (M) and set the shutter to 20 seconds.
Hope this helps


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I missed this one. Light painting has to be one of my favorite ways to kill time. As to the white balance, shoot RAW or use a custom WB shot from a white card. 

Fun stuff, hope you get as hooked as I did!


----------



## JMatt (Jan 3, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Matt, i can be done 1 of 2 ways. 1) Use TV setting and dial in 20 sec. or 2) Set the camera in Manual (M) and set the shutter to 20 seconds.
> Hope this helps


Thanks Stargazer, I think I got it. I might give this light painting a try this weekend.


----------

